# Buying an old Hymer



## 100272 (Jul 31, 2006)

Tried this request on "Newcomers" forum but only got one reply from "Ruthiebabe" for which i am very grateful. Anyway to get started in a motorhome we have decided to purchase an old Hymer S555,1990 for around £12k.I know the van as it belongs to a friend of mine and has done around 70k miles.We will use this for a couple of years and then decide wether to trade up or not,by then having learnt a lot more than we know now(i hope).Can anyone advise on wether this is a good choice of van,what fuel consumption i can expect (Merc 3.0) and any pitfalls etc in owning one of these.Any replies will be gratefully received.

Martin...


----------



## Turnington (Jul 16, 2006)

hi jockwalian, I too have just bought an old hymer, will be collecting it mid August , its a hymer 750s 1984 with about 100,ooo miles with a merc 3.0 too, I have paid £15000 for it! I am wondering about fuel economy too, especially as i will be pulling my peugeot 205 cabriolet on an a frame


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Martin

Although I'm not familiar with the precise Hymer model you're looking to buy, I can say however that the older Mercedes based Hymers were - and still are regarded as very solidly built M/Hs and are sought after by many. They're heavy, relatively slow and a tad old-fashioned looking - but if you can live with that they're still more than capable of providing years of pleasure and will no doubt become a collectors item in the future. If the one you fancy is in good nick and free from damp it might just be a good buy. As far as MPG is concerned, I wouldn't expect to get much more than 20 to 25mpg depending on how you drive it. 70k miles is only just run-in for one of these old merc engines, provided it has had regular servicing and oil changes.


----------



## 100272 (Jul 31, 2006)

Many thanks "gaspode"
Its a model i`ve always fancied,don't know why but its like a cult status thing for me. If anyone out there actually owns one or a 544 which i believe is the same but with a different engine it would be great to hear from you.Hears hoping.
Martin..


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

From what I gather, Hymers tended to be quality built, we have just changed to a 1997 Hymer E-510. 
Yes they are slower going through the gears but I cruise around 55mph and the slower acceleration doesn't bother me in the least - its comfort that we've got not boy racer 'go faster' stripes !
I get around 28mpg [2.5Tdi] . . . I'd be looking to have the cam belt changed if the milage is around 50000 or more [just for peace of mind] - if you know the owner or the history all the better.


----------



## 89682 (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi jockwalian 

I have a B544, there is a picture of it in the members motorhome section ( Hermans haunts), mine's a 1993 on a fiat 2.5td chassis. With any vehicle of this vintage there are always going to be a few problems. 

I've replaced the burner unit in the Truma heater, cost if i remember right was about £35.00. Apart from that and a temperamental fridge no other major problems. These early Hymers were very strongly made, I believe that Hymers reputation was largely derived from these models. As long as yours has been reasonably maintained, I don't think you will have much to worry about. I can't speak for the merc, but mine reguarly returns high 20s to low the 30's miles per gallon. 

Spares are readily available, from Hymer UK but I find that Peter Hambiltons at Preston or Deepcar Motorhomes near Sheffield are both helpful. Please comeback if you have any problems, and happy motorhoming. 

Regards 
Herman


----------



## 100272 (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks Vic and Herman, by the way Vic i might live in Scotland now but i`m a born and raised Wrexham boy.The Hymer in question belongs to a friend of mine who has serviced it himself twice a year and kept receipts of everything he has spent on it since he purchased it when it was two years old. It shows signs of wear as i would expect for a van of that age but is generally pretty tidy.70k miles from new and the Merc dealer near me said i should change the cam chain around 150k miles although it would`nt really need it that soon. I think i`ll do it before then just for peace of mind.Speed does`nt bother me,i just want a robust van to trundle round in and give me and my partner more space than the VW we presently own.So fingers crossed we should take possession within a couple of weeks.
Martin.


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Jockwalian, knowing the history of the van you are considering is a definate bonus. I'd say it sounds like a good opportunity, but checkout the price maybe? do you think it's good? I haven't a clue but have you searched for other similar ones for sale, to compare? if it's a good price you can barely lose as you can resell, there's always a market for good used well known makes at around the £10,000 mark. Good luck


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Jockwalian,

No matter where or who you buy it from, you need to be aware of the need to carry out a damp check/test to illiminate expensive repairs.

Has your mate had it damp tested in the last two years.

You can buy a good damp meter from quality tool shops and do it yourself, if you know where to check. Buying one of these saved us thousands......by showing up the MHs to stay away from.

Jock


----------



## Punch (Jul 14, 2005)

*Older Hymers - model numbers*


The information about damp meter testing is very helpful thanks. 
I am looking for a shorter Hymer - Under 6 metres, but am finding it difficult to access data on lengths and layouts for different models over the years. are there any useful sources for this? currently thinking about a B574 2.5TDI. 1996/7 Any information on what to look out for on this would be appreciated. thanks. 
Nic


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi jockwalian 
Good choice of MH mate.... We had an S660 which was an awesome machine. The old 5 cylinder, 3.0 litre normally asperated diesel will do starship mileage at a snails pace, ours was an auto which made it even slower.... As long as it has been fed and watered correctly and had regular filter changes then mechanically it should be just like new as 70K is nothing to these old girls, they will do 250K if looked after properly with no major drama.
People will tell you that Hymers don't leak, it is a fallacy as our one had leaked big time and I had a new boot floor put into it. You may also want to take it for a test drive and go round some roundabouts to check if there is any movement at the front end (I am talking about the whole front of the cab appearing to be wobbling when you corner quickly). If this happens it is more dramatic than it looks and if you look at our album (button at bottom) you will see that I rebuilt ours and it was fine afterwards. You may also get some encouragement about reupholstering the interior, as you will see we did that too and it makes a huge difference.
Only the depth of your pockets will limit you when it comes to a motorhome :lol: :lol: :lol: , but then that is half the fun, when you finally end up with "your Hymer"...... They are a good solid platform to work from and you will be thrilled with it I am sure, and if you need help and advice then just ask away, there is loads of experience on this site for the old Hymers, good luck.

Keith


----------



## 100272 (Jul 31, 2006)

Excellent reply Keith ! Just what i was hoping for.Always wanted one but knew very little about them,your reply was an honest assessment of what you believe. The pics and write up`s were excellent and for this i am very grateful. Picking mine up in about 3-4 weeks and really looking forward to it. Will visit it several times before then and check out the areas you have highlighted. Then hopefully it will get its new Mot and a valet and i will part with the money and enjoy a few years of motorcaravaning.

Thanks again
Martin..


----------



## captainking (Jun 16, 2005)

*Hymers*

We Bought ours from Gemany Last june 05 1st time M/H ing ours 1995 S700 barversion great in winter yep bit slow on long hills we pull trailer and mx5 but on flat a small short hills it just trundles along we stick to about 95kmph max, only had problems with tyres but all new now. changed sink tap bought new one from towsure, just returned from another 3 week trip to sw france nr tolouse, had a problem with propshaft on way down nr paris, over 100degs temp and we blew grease packing behind mid bearing, phone call to merc trucks in sheffield followed advice and smeared grease on every 100k, made it back all ok a few days ago, just got to fit new part...very solid m/h we get 25 mpg 20 mpg towing, when ever we are parked up everyone wants to see inside! very good nick only one very carefull owner. friends we made in france saw ours and traded in thier new 03 m/h for a older hymer (preston firm) they drive to spain every year for 6 months very pleased with it

good luck with yours


----------

